# Best in-ears for the money? (30-80$)



## Deleted member 106413 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everybody, I am currently searching for a good pair of in-ears, for a maximum of 80$ I'd say. I found the CX 300-ii for just under 30 bucks but online they have different thoughts about it. 
What I'm searching for is a clear audio, with good and not distorted bass, that I can use in the gym while working out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a couple of in ear phones that I can talk about.

AKG Q350 Quincy Jones Line, bass is not too deep, but very clear across all ranges. Very light, you can barely feel them in your ears. They have a sturdy feel.

And what it seems to be a custom made for HTC Sensation XE. Beats urbeats, very deep bass but I notice the loss of clarity compared to the Q350s. Although alot heavier (you can actually feel the weight in your hands) than the Q350 they are more comfortable.

I tried also IIRC Sennheiser CX270 but they didn't have ipod touch controls, only a volume slider (hence the AKG) they had great bass and were very comfortable. Can't remember the price, but they were slightly cheaper than the AKG.

Personally, I love the Q350s. Bought them about two years ago for about €60 (roughly $80).


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Jan 31, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> I have a couple of in ear phones that I can talk about.
> 
> AKG Q350 Quincy Jones Line, bass is not too deep, but very clear across all ranges. Very light, you can barely feel them in your ears. They have a sturdy feel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply 
Are these headphones the ones you are talking about?
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_253715.html


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 31, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Are these headphones the ones you are talking about?
> http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_253715.html



Yeah, I own exactly those, black and lime green.


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Jan 31, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Yeah, I own exactly those, black and lime green.



Well, they look good indeed 
Well, they are selling them here for about 70 bucks, so that would be great.
I guess I'll consider them, and I'll look for a couple of reviews here and there.
Are they comfortable and do you recon you could do gym while wearing them? I know a couple that just won't stay in my ears while running


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 31, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> Well, they look good indeed
> Well, they are selling them here for about 70 bucks, so that would be great.
> I guess I'll consider them, and I'll look for a couple of reviews here and there.
> Are they comfortable and do you recon you could do gym while wearing them? I know a couple that just won't stay in my ears while running



Oh, yeah. One thing I didn't like about the urbeats is that they tend to slip off even while just walking!

I never had any problems with the Q350. I even just tried a test with them lol. Shook my head back and forth and from side to side with some force and the earbuds held on really well.

Also, packed with the Q350 are different sized silicone buds that you can easily change to best fit your ears


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 31, 2013)

Head-Direct's RE0/Zero can't be beat in that price range. If you move up to the $120 range the Rock-It-Sounds R-50 can't be beat.

Another option is the VSonic GR06.


This massive multi IEM review helped me a lot and I continue to use it.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-269-iems-compared-rha-ma-350-added-01-22-13

My next purchase will be the R-50 and probably the last since price/performance at the high end can't be beat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a pair of these in use with my Galaxy S3 and i love them.

I bought them when my 4year old CX300s kicked the bucket


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Jan 31, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> Head-Direct's RE0/Zero can't be beat in that price range. If you move up to the $120 range the Rock-It-Sounds R-50 can't be beat.
> 
> Another option is the VSonic GR06.
> 
> ...



That thread you linked is just too long! eheh
Anyways, I quite like the RE0's, simple and powerful, also quite small and not too shiny, but I can't find them on sale anywhere here in Switzerland. Do you know a store that dows worldwide shipping? Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Jan 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a pair of these in use with my Galaxy S3 and i love them.
> 
> I bought them when my 4year old CX300s kicked the bucket



I found them for 39$, are there any good? Is the bass strong enough and do they easily slip off your ears when you run/walk?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> Head-Direct's RE0/Zero can't be beat in that price range.



I own three pairs of the RE0s, pretty sweet little in ears.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> I found them for 39$, are there any good? Is the bass strong enough and do they easily slip off your ears when you run/walk?




the bass is pretty strong, not as overwhelming or overpowering as the CX300's were but they are definitely punchy and more defined when it comes to double kick drums or dubstep. 
mids are pretty decent, but can be a little dry. The high end lacks a little definition when a drummer beats the shit out of his cymbals but once youve burned them in for a few hours, they give a decent amount of body to the music and a good sound stage, I wouldnt go as far as saying "i feel like i have front row seats" but the sounds are crisp and clear, a really nice balanced set of IEMs

as for them falling out, Ive never had this issue, so long as you pick the right rubber ear peices you should be good.

A song i use to test the overall dynamics of any headset or speakers is 'The Grand Conjuration' by Opeth. 

You dont have to like prog/Melodic deathmetal but the song is just a dynamical masterpeice with clean and growled vocals as well as strong drums and guitar riffs,


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 1, 2013)

I found a couple of NEW Hifiman RE-ZERO (which apparently are different from the RE0's) for 82$ shipped internationally PLUS a FiiO E5 portable amplifier (never heard about these things lol).
Is this a good deal? These IEM seem great for their price and I think it's just what I'm looking for.
I've seen some reviews and they say it's just like the RE0's just a bit more pricey, and with a little bit of added bass.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 1, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> I found a couple of NEW Hifiman RE-ZERO (which apparently are different from the RE0's) for 82$ shipped internationally PLUS a FiiO E5 portable amplifier (never heard about these things lol).
> Is this a good deal? These IEM seem great for their price and I think it's just what I'm looking for.
> I've seen some reviews and they say it's just like the RE0's just a bit more pricey, and with a little bit of added bass.



RE0 review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE0/

RE-Zero
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/REZERO/

I'm pretty sure the RE0s are out of stock, especially since they have been $49 for the last few months.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 1, 2013)

Ultimate ear Super fi 4. OR you can grab a rebrand of the same stuff. Altec Lansing Backbeat Pro I got mine for £25 which is a steal for armature headphones


----------



## anonymous6366 (Feb 2, 2013)

or you could get these monoprice ones: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VEQ2UU/?tag=tec06d-20
don't be fooled by the price these are amazing iem's sound more like $50-60 ones


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 3, 2013)

anonymous6366 said:


> or you could get these monoprice ones: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VEQ2UU/?tag=tec06d-20
> don't be fooled by the price these are amazing iem's sound more like $50-60 ones



They sound like $50 ones, but their build quality still isn't premium.  If you don't want to spend over $10 they are easily the best option out there, but if you want to drop a little bit more for some exceptional IEMs, then you want to look elsewhere.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Feb 3, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> They sound like $50 ones, but their build quality still isn't premium.  If you don't want to spend over $10 they are easily the best option out there, but if you want to drop a little bit more for some exceptional IEMs, then you want to look elsewhere.



Yeah I'm just saying the sound quality for the price is amazing


----------

